# Muskie Surprise



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Thought that the Muskie fishermen here on OGF would appreciate this photo that I took when a Muskie mistakenly ended up on the end of the line when we were prefishing for an upcoming tournament. 
Muskie are crazy! And whoa... talk about an "angry" bite! 
But, he was nice and calm for the moment that it took to snap this awesome photo. Enjoy!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Very nice fish and cool picture. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats an awesome photo! Are you thinking about venturing over to the "dark side" now at all?? LOL


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

That's a really sweet photo, I love how his head is right above water. Looks like he smoked that crank bait!


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! Saved it to my computer thanks for sharing.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Very cool picture.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

thats the way you wanna hook em. nice crankbait = bonus fish


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome pic! Im still waiting to LAND my first muskie


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

That picture is awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Great picture Marcia! 
I remember 3 years ago when I ran into you guys out at West Branch in the fall. You just lost a BIG musky while flipping a little black worm on the Rocksprings bridge. I think you threw on in my boat was I went by. 

I hope the bass fishing is going well for you. Tell Reelman I said hey!

John


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing a truly GREAT picture. Those critters have a way of waking you up when you are bass fishing and not expecting the stike they can make.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great pic! Don't forget you helped me catch my first and only muskie (thanks to your "live pointer" pic). Good to see the pros are still fishing "plain jane" cranks. What? No Brian's Bees?


----------

